# Google- People's Pharmacy: Coconut may help irritable bowel syndrome - Houston Chronicle



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*People's Pharmacy: Coconut may help irritable bowel syndrome*
*Houston Chronicle*
Q: I believe Archway Coconut Macaroons help my *IBS* (*irritable bowel syndrome*), but as a diabetic I don't want the sugar. Do you know why they help? In other words, could I just eat unsweetened coconut? I called Archway Cookies, and they said they don't *...*

<nobr></nobr>

View the full article


----------

